
Silk Road forfeits Bitcoins worth $28m - ytNumbers
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25772431
======
ytNumbers
If the authorities liquidate the $158m of bitcoins all at once, that might
trigger a big fall in the price of bitcoin on the exchanges. Does anyone have
any idea how long it takes the FBI to liquidate seized assets? That might give
people a good idea of when would be a good time to take some profits.

~~~
dllthomas
Really, right before everyone else decides to do that is the best time to
liquidate some profits...

